# [INSTALACION] Ayuda y consejo

## hunhau

Antes que nada mucho gusto en conocerlos y formar parte de este foro. Por otro lado quisiera pedirles un consejo y ayuda para poder instalar gentoo en mi pc de escritorio. Estaba instalando un genkernel pero tuve un contratiempo al reiniciar, ya que no podia encontrar "root" el sistema al arrancar. Pasando de esto, quisiera su consejo sobre que paramatros u opciones del kernel deberia activar para compilar mi kernel a la medida como dicta y recomienda el handbook. Adjunto informacion de mi equipo y algunas configuraciones esperando su ayuda y consejo. De antemano muchas gracias.

lspci

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

```

grub

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.0.6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev$

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo

```

fstab

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               swap            sw            defaults        0 0

/dev/sda4               /home           etx3            defaults        0 2

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

```

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> ya que no podia encontrar "root" el sistema al arrancar

 

Eso parece un problema con la configuración del grub.

Algún parametro no es correcto.

----------

## agdg

- Asegúrate que el dispositivo desde es que estas arrancando es el primer disco detectado por la bios (hd0). Si no lo es, has los cambios oportunos en grub.

- Tu equipo es viejo, y por ello el controlador ATA (BLK_DEV_AMD74XX ) de tu chipset está obsoleto (DEPRECATED). Por tanto, ¿Los discos son ATA?, si la respuesta es afirmativa es posible que tengas que compilar su controlador respectivo. También puede darse el caso de que tus discos sean ATA y esté activo el "legacy mode" de la bios, la mejor opción en este caso obviamente es cambiar al modo normal o AHCI en caso de que lo tenga.

Por último, si desde el live funciona todo bien; puedes ejecutar un lspci -v para conocer los drivers que necesitaras compilar para tu máquina:

```
...

...

...

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 13) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/2 Maskable+ 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport         <--------------------------------

...

...

...

```

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Bienvenido!

Aca me parece hay algo mal. Nunca use genkernel pero huele raro

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev$ 
```

root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev$

RAM0? la parte de real_root salio cortada luego de /dev tiene que venir algo pero no se ve en la captura.

Aca te copio lo que dice el manual como ejemplo.

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-amd64-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-amd64-2.6.34-gentoo-r1
```

Tu caso seria igual que este cambiando los datos del kernel, todo lo demas puede ir exacto al ejemplo. Por otro lado si vas a compilar no te olvides los controladores del disco sea SATA o PATA.

----------

## hunhau

Gracias a todos por su pronta respuesta. Je je je, mi equipo viejo  :Sad:  y yo pensaba que estaba de lujo. Por otro lado, el disco donde quiero instalar gentoo si es un ATA, aunque también tengo algunos SATA. De hecho quería probar en este disco ata que es de 40gb y montar después otro disco SATA donde tengo información. 

Desde el live cd todo funciona bien, así que probaré ver que necesito agregarle al kernel y compilar como comentaba "agdg".  Por otro lado revisare lo del grub que comentaba Pablo S. ya que no me había percatado de ese detalle, aun tengo algunas dudas que igual se resuelven leyendo y buscando. Gracias y cuando tenga avances o algún problema estaré aqui de nuevo. De momento dejo abierto el tema hasta que ya arranque bien el equipo. Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Podes entrar a ese entorno haciendo un chroot, desde ahi, donde montas las particiones y luego pasas al entorno real. Sabes como hacer eso? 

Seria algo asi. Te punteo los pasos mas o menos:

```
Montas:

#mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

#mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot  (te va a decir que ya esta creada)

#mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

#mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

#mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

Cambias de entorno:

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1" 
```

Ahi ya deberias de estar en tu Gentoo sin intermediarios.

Fijate lo de grub, para mi hay algo raro en la linea que te mencione. 

Saludos y cualquier cosa estamos aca, o eso creo ja.

----------

## hunhau

Precisamente eso tenía planeado. Aun así gracias.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> Je je je, mi equipo viejo  y yo pensaba que estaba de lujo. 

 

Una de las ventajas de usar codigo abierto es que se puede ir con equipos que no esten a la última.

----------

## hunhau

Saludos, por fin ya arranco bien con un genkernel, y exactamente como mencionaba -agdg- se debía a el controlador ata amd74xx que ya esta obsoleto. Me puse a buscar las fuentes para compilarlo, pero no lo encontré. A final de cuentas probé hacer mi instalación en un disco SATA  y todo fue como la seda sin problemas.

Ahora quisiera consultarles otra cosa. Puedo tener mi genkernel y después hacerme un kernel a la medida para ir probando y tener los dos con entradas en el grub? Esto por si algo saliera mal, tener el genkernel para volver a iniciar y probar de nuevo. Estaba viendo por ahí información al respecto, pero no mencionaba nada de un genkernel + un kernel a la medida.

De momento con el genkernel me pondré manos a la obra con  el servidor X. Gracias a todos de antemano por sus respuestas y no se si dejar este tema abierto por si tengo problemas con el servidor X ó abrir uno correspondiente si se da el caso.

----------

## agdg

Si, puedes tener tantos kernel como quieras, ya sean compilados de forma automática (genkernel) o por ti.

Respecto al problema con la controladora ata amd74xx, al estar obsoleta genkernel no compila los drivers pero tu si puedes compilar-los manualmente al configurar el kernel: Una vez este en el menuconfig (make menuconfig), tan solo debes de pulsar la tecla / para abrir un dialogo de búsqueda; y posteriormente escribir amd74xx para saber donde se encuentran los drivers y activar dicha opción.

----------

## hunhau

Saludos nuevamente. Por fin ya tengo mi servidor X instalado, alsa, tarjeta inalambrica y un window manager; y les agradezco su ayuda encarecidamente. Y en esta ocasión los vengo a molestar con una duda, mejor dicho problema. Resulta que quería cambiar la distribución de mi teclado y al buscar el directorio xorg.conf.d, me doy cuenta que no existe. He buscado algo al respecto, pero no he encontrado nada. Alguna idea, sugerencia que me pudieran proporcionar?

----------

## gringo

creo que aqui tienes la respuesta.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

saluetes

----------

## hunhau

Saludos -gringo-, gracias por responder. Y pido una disculpa no habia leido bien la parte donde menciona que se deben crear dichos archivos *.conf. Pense que el directorio y dichos archivos se pondrian por default con la instalacion del xorg-server. Aun me faltan algunas cosas por pulir y creo que antes de postear, gastare todas las opciones posibles y  tomare encuenta esto que pone -cameta- en su firma "Si algo falla LEE el jodido manual, Si sigue fallando LEE BIEN el jodido manual". Gracias y hasta pronto.

----------

## hunhau

Tenia problemas con el montaje usb, pero despues de hrs ya quedo, Ahora tengo algo extraño, ya que no puedo poner fuente a mi terminal, usaba xfontsel para seleccionar las opciones de la fuente a usar pero no me aparece ni una. Ya añadi las rutas a las fuentes desde mi .xinit, pero ni asi las veo. Alguna idea que me puedan dar. De antemano gracias.

----------

## gringo

que fuentes tienes instaladas ?

Si no fueras capaz de cargar fuentes directamente desde dentro de la consola, la mayoria de terminales y shells permiten especificar las fuentes con alguna opción. 

saluetes

----------

## hunhau

Saludos.

Gracias por responder -Gringo-, instale terminus, artwiz-fonts entre otras. El problema es que ni definiendo la fuente que quería en una shell o terminal desde mi .Xdefaults se cargaba la fuente. Puse en mi .xinit la ruta a las fuentes y nada, a final de cuentas me tuve que crear un mini archivo xorg.conf con la ruta a las fuentes y fue así como funcionó. No se si sea la forma correcta desde que Xorg es modular, de todos modos seguiré checando para arreglarlo bien. 

Por cierto una pregunta, que debe contener el archivo /etc/localtime?

Al inicio tengo un error relacionado con la hora y creo que ahí está el problema. Lo pregunto por que en dicho archivo solo tengo símbolos sin sentido. Y como la documentación decía algo de copiar tu zona horaria a esa locación; pues ni idea, ya que es un archivo y no un directorio. Gracias de antemano.

----------

